# New girl from West Midlands, UK



## RubberDuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi everyone.  Thought I'd introduce myself!

I am a 35-year-old mother of two and a couple of months ago decided that it was time I actually stopped daydreaming about one day learning a martial art and actually get on and do it.

I've been going to a Wing Chun class for a couple of months now and have got past the initial exhilaration and enthusiasm stage and am now in the "I really suck" stage.  I thought I was fairly fit before I started, but it's been a bit of a shock - I seem to be the only person in the club who can't do 20 pushups on fingertips with ease!!  And when my strength doesn't fail me my co-ordination (or rather lack of!) usually does (what... I have to be able to focus on my feet AND my hands at the same time?!  ).  I'm not about to quit, and I'm not after any dumbing down of the training, but I think I'm finding it psychologically hard more than anything.

Anyway, no-one I know in real life really understands my interest in Martial Arts and so I went hunting on the internet and found you lot!


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 26, 2009)

If you could do all that stuff already, you wouldn't need the classes. 

Enjoy the journey, and welcome to MT.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy posting and we look forward to your input.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 26, 2009)

Ayup duck! Nice to see another Midlander walking the halls .  Ow at?

Welcome to MartialTalk. Have a wander around, find a seat you like and put your feet up .


----------



## jkembry (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome and Happy Posting!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 26, 2009)

Greetings and salutations!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome to MT! Great to see another Wing Chunner.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## RubberDuck (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome!

CoryKS: you're quite right, that would make the classes rather superfluous!  I think it's just been a long while since I've done anything that required such a steep learning curve 

Sukerkin: I hate to confess this, but I'm not a genuine Midlander... I spent a lot of time moving about.  Started out life in Derbyshire, moved to Wales as a child, Uni at Brum, lived in London for about six years and now am in West Midlands.  Never really had the opportunity to do the "making roots" thing 

Right... back off to read lots of old threads and lurk a lot until I actually know what I'm talking about.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome!  

I'm 44 and recently started Kenpo.  I must say, many things in your post also apply to me right now.  I understand how you feel, and you are not alone


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 26, 2009)

RubberDuck said:


> Sukerkin: I hate to confess this, but I'm not a genuine Midlander... I spent a lot of time moving about. Started out life in Derbyshire, moved to Wales as a child, Uni at Brum, lived in London for about six years and now am in West Midlands. Never really had the opportunity to do the "making roots" thing


 
That's perfectly fine.  Your 'building blocks' were made in the Midlands so, despite their being carted about all over the place, you still 'qualify' .



RubberDuck said:


> Right... back off to read lots of old threads and lurk a lot until I actually know what I'm talking about.


 
A good idea.  I did much the same at first.  Never be afraid tho' to add your voice to the mix.  On the whole MT has the fine characteristic of people being perfectly willing to listen to someones opinion or point of view.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome

And if it helps, I have been at this stuff for ages and my family still thinks I'm crazy... of course it is possible that they would think that if I didn't do MA too


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Changhfy (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## RubberDuck (Jun 27, 2009)

Jack Meower said:


> I must say, many things in your post also apply to me right now.  I understand how you feel, and you are not alone


That's good to know  



Sukerkin said:


> A good idea.  I did much the same at first.  Never be afraid tho' to add your voice to the mix.  On the whole MT has the fine characteristic of people being perfectly willing to listen to someones opinion or point of view.


It certainly seemed one of the friendlier forums that I found on my search!



Xue Sheng said:


> And if it helps, I have been at this stuff for ages and my family still thinks I'm crazy... of course it is possible that they would think that if I didn't do MA too


Heh, yes.  This isn't the first thing that would make people question my sanity


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 27, 2009)

RubberDuck said:


> That's good to know
> 
> It certainly seemed one of the friendlier forums that I found on my search!
> 
> *Heh, yes. This isn't the first thing that would make people question my sanity*


 

Oh you've definitely found the right place then lol!!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome, RubberDuck. You are in fine company, and of like mindedness. Kick back and enjoy.


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and congratulations on the start of your journey. Trust me, it does get easier.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Jun 28, 2009)

Welcome, happy posting.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 28, 2009)

Rubber ducky your the 1!

Just kidding : )~


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 1, 2009)

That's interesting. When I once inquired about Wing Chun frrom a Mixed Martial arts school this guy told me he didint offer it, even though he could teach it, because only 2 pecent will get it.  I noticed that England has a lot of Kung Fu Mantis schools? Maybe one of those if you don't like Wing Chun?


----------

